# Why do stores avoid fixing front-end tech problems?



## jackandcat (Jul 20, 2020)

Are SDs and ETLs given an incentive for not spending money to fix malfunctioning card readers, registers, thermal receipt printers, self-checkout machines and even security-wrap opening tools?  I've gotten tired of asking our TLs and ETLs about this. When stuff malfunctions at the front end during guest check-out, it really screws up the "guest experience". What gives here - is Corporate aware of the neglected repairs at the store level?


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 20, 2020)

Our store ALWAYS has something broken.  They keep trading the parts that work With other registers, which I hear breaks the others.  Once they are broken, could take a year to be repaired.  Sigh.


----------



## Anelmi (Jul 20, 2020)

Excellent question. We have one register that has been broken since Christmas and fixing it just doesn’t seem to be a priority.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jul 20, 2020)

Penny wise, pound foolish.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jul 20, 2020)

Unplug 40% of your registers and pretend they don't work.  Tech will be out in 3 hours.  Once he's there, ask him to fix everything.

Worked for me -every- time.

Edit:

No, I'm not joking at all.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 20, 2020)

They won’t fix what they don’t know about. Report every issue from broken pen on card reader to register down in myhelp. Techs are required to respond within 1 day (except for card reader issues as they are temporarily on backorder due to covid)

(in myhelp, card readers are referred to as GPDs (guest payment devices). Took me forever to figure that out)


----------



## Anelmi (Jul 21, 2020)

Oh they know about our register. Been out multiple times. Still can't fix it.


----------

